
Eric Schmidt predicts companies will need more office space post-Covid, not less - kyle_morris_
https://www.businessinsider.com/eric-schmidt-google-companies-office-space-pandemic-2020-5
======
JMTQp8lwXL
How is one supposed to collaboratively socially distance at the office? I
understand Mr. Schmidt's point, but if we all have to be 6 feet away, meetings
basically become unfeasible in small meeting spaces, at which point, remote
makes equal sense.

